# p015b



## Hawkeye1 (May 23, 2017)

I have had my gen 2 Cruze for nearly a year and about 18000 happy miles. I love the car, but I had the dreaded po15b check engine light for a lean bank 1. This is a similar thing that happened to Malibu 1.5 liter that led to a pcm reprogram to avoid piston damage. They replaced my 02 sensor at 12k, and it came back at 17.5k. Gm told them not to replace it this time and to clean it until they get the pcm reprogram ready for the 2016. They said they already have ones for the 2017, but can't use it on the 2016. I thought they were the same, so I don't get why it won't work. They said they'd contact me when the new pcm programming was available and will change the sensor at that time. My fuel trim was -17 and the mechanic said the sensor definitely needed to be cleaned after 5500 miles.


----------



## Hawkeye1 (May 23, 2017)

I have an update on my po15b case for a lean bank 1. My service advisor had me start a case with gm to hurry up the engineers on a fix/update to the pcm for th 2016s. I saw a post on another thread that thought there was a bad batch of o2 sensors, but it's the pcm programming that is getting them dirty and causing the code. My service advisor said they will probably throw in an extended warranty or maintenance package for the inconvenience and waiting.


----------



## Hawkeye1 (May 23, 2017)

Well, the temporary "fix" to clean the o2 sensor lasted about 500 miles. The check engine light and po15b code is back. The service advisor said GM said to keep driving with the light until an update to the pcm for the 2016.5s is done. The dealer did offer to put another 02 sensor in. The last one went 5000 miles before getting soot covered, so I will probably do that to avoid piston damage.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

sorry been out working away from internet for a bit, my dealer installed new 02 and have had no problems with it for 10000+ KM. there was no mention of a pcm flash when i got mine replaced. they just where told to replace the 02 cuz of a bad batch in the first couple months of production. Mine is build date of 04/16.


----------



## Hawkeye1 (May 23, 2017)

I'm glad to hear your light hasn't come back on. We have the same build date. The PCM flash is something that the engineers decided they needed to work on recently. Too many o2 sensors were being replaced. My service advisor was told by gm that they already changed the pcm programming on the 2017s, but the 2016 can't use the same one. I seem to be the only one on this site that has had the po15b more that once, though.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

that is not good at all, I have been the only second gen cruze in my area to have the p015b code come on but have been getting the best average mpg in the area lol.


----------



## Hawkeye1 (May 23, 2017)

I have put on 700 miles since the new 2016 ecm update and all is good , so far. A new o2 sensor usually lasted several thousand miles before throwing the code again, so I'll temper my enthusiasm for awhile. What I am excited about is my dealer got GM to throw in an extended warranty- bumper to bumper for an extra 3years and up to 101,000 miles(extra75,000). I believe that's worth over $2,500.


----------



## davhamm (May 2, 2011)

Wifes, 2016.5 cruze, (she doesn't drive much) has 6950 miles, just got it from the dealership. 2nd time they have had to replace the O2 sensors, Dealer called the tech spec. and was told replace both again, and they are working on a software fix. 

So your not the only one to have the code twice now. Hopefully a fix comes out soon.


----------



## Hawkeye1 (May 23, 2017)

Did they reprogram the eco? My light has stayed off since they did, and it's been 5,000 miles or so. I'm not 100% confident that it will stay off because a few people said it came back on after the reprogram. Maybe some damage was caused to the piston already-and that's why it happened?


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

well after 34000 km check engine light comes back on with p015b code. goes in Friday Jan 5th for another 02 sensor. see if they have a new flash this time or just gonna keep replacing this 02 sensor every year lol


----------



## davhamm (May 2, 2011)

Yes, spring of 17 put in new sensors, Oct of 17 reprogramed, jan of 18 new sensors again.


----------



## Maxrocco (Jul 11, 2021)

Hawkeye1 said:


> I'm glad to hear your light hasn't come back on. We have the same build date. The PCM flash is something that the engineers decided they needed to work on recently. Too many o2 sensors were being replaced. My service advisor was told by gm that they already changed the pcm programming on the 2017s, but the 2016 can't use the same one. I seem to be the only one on this site that has had the po15b more that once, though.





Hawkeye1 said:


> I have put on 700 miles since the new 2016 ecm update and all is good , so far. A new o2 sensor usually lasted several thousand miles before throwing the code again, so I'll temper my enthusiasm for awhile. What I am excited about is my dealer got GM to throw in an extended warranty- bumper to bumper for an extra 3years and up to 101,000 miles(extra75,000). I believe that's worth over $2,500.





Hawkeye1 said:


> I'm glad to hear your light hasn't come back on. We have the same build date. The PCM flash is something that the engineers decided they needed to work on recently. Too many o2 sensors were being replaced. My service advisor was told by gm that they already changed the pcm programming on the 2017s, but the 2016 can't use the same one. I seem to be the only one on this site that has had the po15b more that once, though.


I have been having a lot of issues with 2016 chevy cruze. It keeps throwing the P015B code. It has thrown it 3 times in 10,000 miles and eveytime they replaced the sensor. This last time they replaced the valve cover and fixed a leak in my flex pipe. Than once again it came on and this time the dealership replaced the EMC back in May of this year and it is throwing the same code again getting very feed up with this and I think chevy needs to get their crap together.


----------



## Maxrocco (Jul 11, 2021)

I am still having issues with my 2016 Chevy cruze with the check engine light coming on and throwing the code P015B and it has been to the shop now 12 times with the same issues and it is on again. The shop sent the live information to the GM engineer and they told the shop to tell me that the car is not getting hot enough to burn the soot off of the O2 sensor, so I am supposed to take it out and get it up to speed like on the interstate for 20 mins twice a week instead of just driving it around town and that should solve the problem but in my opinion I don't really think that the engineer is really talking about, The reason I say that is because with me just driving in town the car heats up just fine and that I shouldn't have to take it out for 20 mins out of town just to supposedly have it run they way that it is supposed to with only having 38,000 miles on the engine. It is just getting ridiculous that they can't figure out why it keeps throwing the code P015B. Everything that they Chevy shop has done to it has not fixed the issues and it has been to them now for the same issue 12 different times now and it is still not fix permently. I am just really tired of having to take it to the shop with the same issue over and over and it is starting to cost me a lot of time and money that I really don't have. I think that they need to do a recall on it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Maxrocco said:


> I am still having issues with my 2016 Chevy cruze with the check engine light coming on and throwing the code P015B and it has been to the shop now 12 times with the same issues and it is on again. The shop sent the live information to the GM engineer and they told the shop to tell me that the car is not getting hot enough to burn the soot off of the O2 sensor, so I am supposed to take it out and get it up to speed like on the interstate for 20 mins twice a week instead of just driving it around town and that should solve the problem but in my opinion I don't really think that the engineer is really talking about, The reason I say that is because with me just driving in town the car heats up just fine and that I shouldn't have to take it out for 20 mins out of town just to supposedly have it run they way that it is supposed to with only having 38,000 miles on the engine. It is just getting ridiculous that they can't figure out why it keeps throwing the code P015B. Everything that they Chevy shop has done to it has not fixed the issues and it has been to them now for the same issue 12 different times now and it is still not fix permently. I am just really tired of having to take it to the shop with the same issue over and over and it is starting to cost me a lot of time and money that I really don't have. I think that they need to do a recall on it.


Potential causes for this code to set are: 

Defective O2 sensor(s) 
Burnt, broken, or disconnected wiring and/or connectors 
Defective catalytic converter 
Engine exhaust leaks
Read more at: P015B O2 Sensor Delayed Response - Lean to Rich (Bank 1 Sensor 1)


----------

